# Goggles for Snowboarding



## cassidykc (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi! I am currently looking for new goggles. I have the Spy Bravo with happy lens but I am just not loving the lens, how they fit my face and they tend to fog up a lot. Maybe I just need to buy some different lense replacements? I just find myself getting annoyed with them and almost want to just snowboard without.
I have been looking at the Anon Wm1, Oakley flightdeck and dragon X1S.
I tried on the smaller Oakley flightdeck and the dragon X1S and they fit very comfortably but am not sure which one to choose, or if there are other brands I should look into. Any suggestions?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I am in LOVE with my Smith I/OX Turbo Fans. I wear glasses underneath so fogging is a concern... they work amazing. I'm not sure why so many people say they are unreliable. I think they simply abuse the fk out of their goggles. I currently have a few lenses for them too. The ChromaPop Green Everyday lens is great. I kind of like it more than the Red Everyday. The Chromapop Storm Yellow lens is unreal IMHO... worth every penny if you board in cloudy or flat light.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I love my Smith Storm Yellow, but I have to say that sometimes I still struggle to see bumps when the lighting gets flat. I might just be picky about it though. 

My friend has Oakleys, but they're constantly fogging up on him and scratch easily.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

As the OP is a woman looking for smaller goggles, look at the I/OS, not the I/OX. Pretty sure they don’t make the fan in the I/OS size if that matters. 

I have the Smith I/O and like them, but I really want to go magnetic so if they fit well I’d go for the Anon WM1.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kenai said:


> As the OP is a woman looking for smaller goggles, look at the I/OS, not the I/OX. Pretty sure they don’t make the fan in the I/OS size if that matters.
> 
> I have the Smith I/O and like them, but I really want to go magnetic so if they fit well I’d go for the Anon WM1.


My sister is using the I/O7 pretty comfortably so give those a check out as well! I have a tiny head (can squeeze into small helmets), and the I/O7 is comfy on me.

The IO Mags are sweet, but I think they're only in the IOX profile?


----------



## cassidykc (Feb 12, 2019)

One of the things I like about the Oakley flight deck and the Dragon is that they are spherical lenses and no boarders. So what about the Smith Skyline goggles? Does anyone have those and what are your thoughts about them?


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

cassidykc said:


> One of the things I like about the Oakley flight deck and the Dragon is that they are spherical lenses and no boarders. So what about the Smith Skyline goggles? Does anyone have those and what are your thoughts about them?


I tried the Skyline on at a store. I liked them. Pretty similar to my IO7.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm a fan of the Flight Deck. They did fog up on me once for a reason I still have no idea about and they did it on my son also and he had no idea. Both of us are way past goggles fogging and not knowing why. Apart from that, they are great, super comfy too.


----------

